# Mysterious smell



## Seaside (Dec 16, 2011)

Several months ago my house had a flood behind the wall. I had it professionally repaired with dehumidifiers and they cut out and replaced the wet drywall. They also replaced the flooring. A couple months ago I started to smell something mildewy or moldy. I've been away on trips and the house has been closed up a lot. I was becoming concerned that the dry out job didn't work. However, the weather has gotten colder, so I turned on the heat last week (gas heat). Now after a couple days the smell has vanished. Does anyone have any ideas what could have caused the problem.


----------



## campbellsoup (Dec 21, 2011)

I would think that the smell has something to do with the previous flood, maybe something did dry out perfectly enough.


----------



## joecaption (Dec 23, 2011)

Did they spray the wood behind the sheetrock to treat for mold before installing the new sheetrock. What type flooring was it that got wet?


----------

